# Doctor West Algarve



## Speago (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi all.

Can anyone recommend an English speaking G.P in West Algarve?

I am currently living in Aljezur but no problem traveling to the South coast, Lagos, Luz area.

Thanks in advance


----------

